# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  С.Бурдин. Самолет-разведчик МиГ-25РБ

## Д.Срибный

Сергей Бурдин отдал нам на публикацию свою книгу "Самолет-разведчик МиГ-25РБ", за что ему от редакции  большое спасибо!

http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...25rb/index.htm

Пока выложена первая часть книги. Вторая часть будет выложена в ближайшее время.

Update: выложил еще две главы.
Update 2: выложены две крайние главы.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Nice job Sergey!  :Eek:

----------


## Антоха

С интересом прочитал книгу. Спасибо за такую отличную работу и спасибо администрации сайта, зато что даете возможность получать такую первоклассную информацию!!!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Выложены крайние главы. Еще раз спасибо Сергею!

----------


## Юрий

Интересно, честное слово! Спасибо Сергею и Вам Дмитрий!

----------


## Snoos

Маленькое уточнение. С 1990 все МиГи-25БМ были в Щучине. 1 аэ в составе 10 орап и две в составе 151 полка РЭБ. В свою очередь 151 полк не имел МиГ-25БМ в СГВ в Бжеге, а получил их из 931 орап из Вернойхена уже в Щучине. Позже 164 орап также "отдал" аэ МиГ-25БМ в Щучин в 151 ап РЭБ

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров



----------


## авиатор_25

> Сергей Бурдин отдал нам на публикацию свою книгу "Самолет-разведчик МиГ-25РБ", за что ему от редакции  большое спасибо!
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...25rb/index.htm
> 
> Пока выложена первая часть книги. Вторая часть будет выложена в ближайшее время.
> 
> Update: выложил еще две главы.
> Update 2: выложены две крайние главы.


Ну спасибо , за фото и интереснейший рассказ о МИГ-25. Я фанат этой машины! Знаю, что она есть в Шаталово и Мончегорске. Хочу её своими глазами посмотреть. Если кто подскажет, будет ли в Шаталово в августе, День открытых Дверей. Очень хочется такую машину сфотографировать. Спасибо.

----------


## Igor_k

Еще вопрос.Про Саблю сказано,что ее разрешающая способность 30м.Это не очепятка?Тем более,что в другом месте сказано радиолокационное изображение по качеству было близко к форографическому

----------

